# Does Fluval Granular Peat float?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone has every used the Fluval Granular Peat pellets made by Hagen. It's a filter media made for the Fluval filter. ( http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=114&PROD_ID=01014650010101 ).

I'm curious to know if this stuff floats like normal peat or if it sinks? If it sinks I'm thinking of using it in the gravel instead of normal peat moss which seems to always float if/when disturbed.

I'd prefer to use leonardite, but it seems Diamond Black has been discontinued and I can't find another product made entirely of leonardite.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

some does, some does not. it would not work well as gravel.


----------

